# hydraulic steering



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> Any idea on the best way to service my steering?


The best way is to pay a reputable marine service center.

The lowest cost way is to do it yourself.

Take the fill plug off the helm over to a hardware store and buy a matching thread nylon male adapter fitting with the hose barb type connection. Also get a female hose connection with hose barb of the same size and a foot of hose to make your own fill adapter for $10-$15 less than West Marine.
http://www.westmarine.com/buy/seast...e=&network=g&gclid=CKqO5cyur8wCFRFZhgodxegAPA

Also get some hose that fits over the bleeder screws on the cylinder to minimize clean-up.

Follow the pdf instructions from the following link.
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=1088

You could also search on The Hull Truth for threads like this one:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/16344-bleeding-seastar-hydraulic-steering-system.html#b

I also wouldn't spend the $$$ for Seastar brand hydraulic fluid. Th biodegradable stuff costs much less, and is easier to clean up.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...^c-plaid^18283950120-sku^022114599-adType^PLA


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Had no idea they charged $24.99 for the nipple cap, some hose and a plastic fitting. I put a new helm on my CC and got the filler assy. Just put a Baystar on my skfff so now I have 2 fillers!!! 

Jappy, where are you? I am in central PB county...
I run ATF in my cc because it is so cheap. I bought the Baystar kit so it came with 2 qts of Seastar fluid for the skiff.


----------

